# Parasite



## blakstealth (Jan 19, 2020)

*Directed by* Bong Joon-ho
*Produced by*

Kwak Sin-ae
Moon Yang-kwon
Bong Joon-ho
*Screenplay by*

Bong Joon-ho
Han Jin-won
*Story: *Bong Joon-ho
*Starring*

Song Kang-ho
Lee Sun-kyun
Cho Yeo-jeong
Choi Woo-shik
Park So-dam[2]
*Music:* Jung Jae-il

*Production company*: Barunson E&A
*Distributed by*

CJ Entertainment (South Korea)
Neon (United States)

Surprised to find out that there wasn't a thread for this movie, yet. It's being nominated and picking up so many awards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2020)

I thought there was a thread for this.

But yeah this movie was great, saw it a few months ago.  Extremely creative.  Nice to see original shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2020)

whats it about ?

synopsis/tl;dr


----------



## Djomla (Jan 20, 2020)

Is it in English?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whats it about ?
> 
> synopsis/tl;dr


Essentially it's a poor family conning a rich family, every member of the poor family starts working for the rich family. It's hard to explain.


Djomla said:


> Is it in English?



No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 20, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> whats it about ?
> 
> synopsis/tl;dr


poor family tries to steal wifi from rich family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2020)

Really want to see this when it comes out here.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Really want to see this when it comes out here.


It hasn't been released where you are yet?  The wide release was months ago.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2020)

Mider T said:


> It hasn't been released where you are yet?  The wide release was months ago.



Yeah some films sometimes take a while to reach here. But I just found out it'll be here soon in early February.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 21, 2020)

Might check this out.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2020)

While I think I prefer "1917", I hope "Parasite" wins the Oscar. It's the most 'out there', whereas war films tend to be win often.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> While I think I prefer "1917", I hope "Parasite" wins the Oscar. It's the most 'out there', whereas war films tend to be win often.



I disagree. 1917 isn't run-of-the-mill war film. It's one of its kind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2020)

Yasha said:


> I disagree. 1917 isn't run-of-the-mill war film. It's one of its kind.



It's definitely not a run-of-the-mill war film, but war films tend to be favored by the oscars. All it needed was some racial commentary and Meryl Streep and it would've filled out their entire check list.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Feb 3, 2020)

Excited to finally see this tonight given how much its been talked about, Hopefully its worth the hype


----------



## wibisana (Feb 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I thought there was a thread for this.
> 
> But yeah this movie was great, saw it a few months ago.  Extremely creative.  Nice to see original shit.


Where is the Parasite/Zombie
I watched for 30 mon before my daugther disrupt me. I dont see any Zombie yet


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2020)

Hoping to see it this Thursday.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2020)

Not his best work but still pretty damn good. It's just weird seeing people losing their shit over this when Bong Joon Ho has done so much better. It's like The Shape of water, the most lukewarm movie Del Toro ever made and people just went absolutely apeshit over it.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## wibisana (Feb 4, 2020)

This could/might be good film (idk i havent finish it)
But i dont think i will ever finish it. It just to much Korean Drama (no fight, gun, etc)

I grew up in family with only 1 TV. And my mom used to force me to watch korean soap opera.
It broke me


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2020)

wibisana said:


> But i dont think i will ever finish it. It just to much Korean Drama (no fight, gun, etc)


Without spoiling too much, you need to finish the movie lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not his best work but still pretty damn good. It's just weird seeing people losing their shit over this when Bong Joon Ho has done so much better. It's like The Shape of water, the most lukewarm movie Del Toro ever made and people just went absolutely apeshit over it.



Some movies just catch fire that way. I thought it was great, but it's not my favorite.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2020)

Hmm, change of plans, might have to wait for Friday to see it instead.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2020)

That film was hilarious and original in the same time.


But I felt really uncomfortable for tge love moment between the guy and that rich girl.

Almost pedo tbh ...

Yet the actress is old. O_o


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2020)

Gledania said:


> That film was hilarious and original in the same time.
> 
> 
> But I felt really uncomfortable for tge love moment between the guy and that rich girl.
> ...


Dude was like only 4 yrs older that the girl who was 17-18 (high school?)


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2020)

In some culture someone who still at University age dating high schooler (as young as freshman 16) is still somewhat acceptable.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2020)

Movie was pretty good and interesting, I never got bored through it. I'll try to watch it again.

Speaking with my friend whom I saw it with afterwards we were left asking ourselves who were at the end the real parasites: the Park or the Kim family.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2020)

There is no parasite
No zombie in it 
/jk


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 9, 2020)

can someone let me know where i can watch parasite i want to see it t___t  i hear it's super good


----------



## wibisana (Feb 9, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> can someone let me know where i can watch parasite i want to see it t___t  i hear it's super good


on Netflixbay


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 9, 2020)

holy shit, Hollywood loves Koreans.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2020)

Well deserved.

If 1917 had won Best Directing I would have been happy as well but since it is Parasite I can be okay with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2020)

Called almost everyone if these, even the shockers.  Even the sound mixing and sound editing.  Felt most proud about surprising my friends in correctly predicting Renee Zellwegger for Best Actress and Parasite for Best Picture.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm now more afraid for Bong's well being as he's probably gonna drink all the way to his next flight back to Korea.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I'm now more afraid for Bong's well being as he's probably gonna drink all the way to his next flight back to Korea.


When he won his second Oscar I said he shouldn't get comfy in his chair, he got up and said I thought I was done for the night lol
When he said "I'm gonna drink all night" I said he should have saved that comment for the last award and everyone in the room thought I was nuts for suggesting this would beat Joker.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2020)

Will try to see it again this week. And then the wait begins for the TV series sequel on HBO Max.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 10, 2020)

big props to their translator Sharon Choi who has followed the entire crew during this awards season.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> big props to their translator Sharon Choi who has followed the entire crew during this awards season.


A free trip is a free trip.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Will try to see it again this week. And then the wait begins for the TV series sequel on HBO Max.


Confirmed?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2020)

Gledania said:


> That film was hilarious and original in the same time.
> 
> 
> But I felt really uncomfortable for tge love moment between the guy and that rich girl.
> ...



Her age is not the problem. She looks kind of retarded.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2020)

Joker is better
dont @ me


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Her age is not the problem. She looks kind of retarded.


isnt that the point tho. Rich easily manipulated people


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Confirmed?



I will have to check again just in case, all I know is that Bong Joon Ho was talking quite a lot about in since January and even giving some details like it would follow some stories that were going on at the same time or something close to that.

Would be hard to imagine anyone turning him down after such a win though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Joker is better
> dont @ me


@wibisana


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Her age is not the problem. She looks kind of retarded.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2020)

glad this won, best film of 2019

best in theater experience i've had since Mad Max Fury Road


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> glad this won, best film of 2019
> 
> best in theater experience i've had since Mad Max Fury Road



You must have not seen 1917 yet.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2020)

Yasha said:


> You must have not seen 1917 yet.


it was fine


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> it was fine



It's not only a technical triumph, but a masterpiece in storytelling.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Joker is better
> dont @ me


Still haven't seen Parasite?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> can someone let me know where i can watch parasite i want to see it t___t  i hear it's super good


At the movie theater lol


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Still haven't seen Parasite?


I rated 8/10
I posted in rate last movie you watch thread.
I simply dont get why this is so highly rated.
I am simple guy/shallow/casual movie goer. So i cant really get what so special of it.

Joker however simply special and i can understand why it is great/thought provoking etc


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I rated 8/10
> I posted in rate last movie you watch thread.
> I simply dont get why this is so highly rated.
> I am simple guy/shallow/casual movie goer. So i cant really get what so special of it.
> ...


I think it was so popular because it was a very original movie in the age of remakes and adapted screenplays.  It was just different.  Also the subtle socio-economic commentary, the humor, and the surprising end helped.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 10, 2020)

Just finished watching it. 

What a great Movie. I cant tell you how many time i almost had a heart attack at the suspense in this, and i was not even expecting the ending to go like it did. PHENOMENAL ENDING; I had watery eyes.

Rightfully deserved that Oscar!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taizai295 (Feb 12, 2020)

Finally watched it and WOW! 

What a great movie! There were quite a few moments where I was at the edge of my seat.

This movie truly deserved all the awards it received.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 12, 2020)

Was a great movie and really well shot; I do think there is a bit of overhype going on, or maybe their aren’t many movies which can really compete for Best Movie of the Year


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 12, 2020)

i haven't seen anyone - anywhere! - mention this but the woman playing mrs park is a bloody brilliant actress! am i alone here? she stole like, every scene she was in.

so while it's a great film in many ways - some of the acting is top notch, the water fight direction beautiful and creative, the park home stylish... i agree with turrin there's a bit of an overhype (not that i saw anything better last year, but, it's not a 10/10 film for me).

and i agree with this as well:



Deathbringerpt said:


> *Not his best work *but still pretty damn good. It's just weird seeing people losing their shit over this when Bong Joon Ho has done so much better. It's like The Shape of water, the most lukewarm movie Del Toro ever made and people just went absolutely apeshit over it.



what's his best in your opinion? i think _mother _packs a stronger punch and is both more thought-provoking as well as more educational. but my favorite is, hands down, _memories of murder _because a family member was a copper/investigator for about a decade (though not in korea) and the incompetency, the grim and banal stupidity of people really-really hit home. but that's for me, so...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2020)

Of course the Japanese would love a movie about Koreans struggling


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i haven't seen anyone - anywhere! - mention this but the woman playing mrs park is a bloody brilliant actress! am i alone here? she stole like, every scene she was in.



Good look helps.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Good look helps.


Looks help*

I remember her in that nude sex scene in concubine and her horrible sex acting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Looks help*
> 
> I remember her in that nude sex scene in concubine and her horrible sex acting.



I recall her in a lot of erotic movies.

Though with the fame Parasite brought her, expect to see her disappear from such movies.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2020)

Its actually for just 5 days since the only other current IMAX film out is Bad Boys for Life (Sonic is Dolby but not true IMAX).  Thursday it will be out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2020)

So apparently Donald Trump complained that the Academy Awards were terrible because "PARASITE" won...


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 23, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> So apparently Donald Trump complained that the Academy Awards were terrible because "PARASITE" won...


Gotta pander to that good ol' fashioned redneck "MURICA BEST' voter base.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2020)

Saw it again last weekend, it still holds up. 

The OST parts with the drums now plays more in my head than the first time.

Couldn't help but notice perhaps a parallel in the reactions both Min-hyuk and Mr. Park had when they were asked if they had feelings for the ones they loved or were married to. They both had a paused before laughing as in confirming it. I am not sure what it meant though, what kind of subtext there was in the scene.

Another one however more clearly is how Geun-sae who lived in the bunker always paid his respect, and shouted it, to Mr. Park for "allowing him to stay" whereas by the end Ki-taek is asking for his forgiveness for what he did to him as he stays now inside the same bunker.

When I first saw the scene where Ki-woo taught Da-hye how to feel the pulse for her exams I thought it only would lead to the finale where she most likely felt his pulse if he was alive or not but it also was when she held his hands when they were in her room to confirm if he liked her as well.

And finally how the Kim family viewed something like that rock that Min gave them as a sign of incoming fortune whereas the Park family, the mother at least, believed the presence of ghosts was the same thing.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 1, 2020)

Why did previous housekeeper have bruised face when she returned?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 10, 2020)

I think because she fell while she cut the wires from the camera outside the house, it was raining as well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think because she fell while she cut the wires from the camera outside the house, it was raining as well.


Yeah it showed that.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2020)

I've seen it twice. Great feeling of catharsis at the end.  

10/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 25, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> So apparently Donald Trump complained that the Academy Awards were terrible because "PARASITE" won...


Forget the messenger but let’s be real here, parasite had no business winning best picture.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Forget the messenger but let’s be real here, parasite had no business winning best picture.



That's another one we'll have to disagree with, as I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 25, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> That's another one we'll have to disagree with, as I thought it was fantastic.


Great movie, but how can we compare it to movies that have wide stream acclaim?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 15, 2021)

Woah watched this movie fuck this trailer haha one of the best movies i ever watched.


----------

